# Aicar dosage?



## getbig808 (Sep 16, 2011)

I've searched allready and havent come up with a recomended dose for aicar. Really can't find much at all on it. Can someone help me on this? Thanx...


----------



## getbig808 (Sep 16, 2011)

From what im reading the dose is 0.1-0.5mg per gram of wieght for 7 days. So say a 123lb person would be 55104g x lets go with the low dose of 0.1 = 5510.4mg or 5.5g per serving so you would need about 39g of aicar. That would make this shit really expensive to take.. Am i wrong????


----------



## Molecular Man (Jan 19, 2012)

getbig808 said:


> From what im reading the dose is 0.1-0.5mg per gram of wieght for 7 days. So say a 123lb person would be 55104g x lets go with the low dose of 0.1 = 5510.4mg or 5.5g per serving so you would need about 39g of aicar. That would make this shit really expensive to take.. Am i wrong????





You are right. Something wrong is happening. The doses are enormous and nobody can afford them.


----------



## morphias (May 15, 2012)

I have 50mg that is 98% pure but that would still be less than 10 doses.It would take 165mg at 5.5mg daily for a month.I would have to buy three more vials to complete one month.If the effects are only temporary it would not be worth it.


----------



## morphias (May 15, 2012)

I did not allow for my weight difference,220 lbs.,so I guess this is not going to happen for me.I will stick with the gw only because it does give endurance and enough cardio staying power after weight lifting.


----------



## ratdancer (Feb 23, 2015)

Not sure on the dosages either... My question is, how much did you mix it with?


----------

